# General > Recipes >  recipe - gateau diane

## ak1

hi  has anyone got a recipe for gateau diane would really love to make it   used to be a big fav in the portlands in gerry & helens day

----------


## ks

Googled this for you

Gateaux Dianne

6 egg whites
12oz caster sugar
500ml double cream
300g milk chocolate (I'm sure you could use dark if you prefer) 
3 tblsp dark rum.

Whist the egg whites until they form stiff peaks. Whisk in the caster sugar so that the mixture is thick and glossy.

Prepare three baking trays with parchment paper or lightly oil the trays. Spread the mixture over the trays in a circle shape, I make them as big as a pizza baking tray. These can be made days in advance if you wish.

Cook for 1 1/2 hours 110 oC.

I find this bit easy but other people mess it up by over whipping or something. I melt the chocolate in the microwave for two minutes and stir it. Add the melted chocolate to the cream and rum and whisk until a nice thick consistency. Take care not to over whisk the cream. The cream can also be made hours in advance. 

Sandwich meringue layers together with a layer of cream and put cream on top. Sprinkle over some grated choc and enjoy!!!

----------


## ak1

Thanks For That Ks  Will Give It A Try

----------


## henry20

I used to LOVE this when I was younger, not had it in years - will have to try it once I abandon the new year diet  :Frown:

----------

